# Fische fangen mit Reuse



## papara (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

z. Z. lebe ich am Ägäis und habe anfangen mit einer Räuse Fische zu fangen. Bisher habe ich auch welche gefangen, allerdings mit viel Glück und Geduld. Kann mir bitte jemand Tipps und Tricks geben, wie ich möglichst  viele Fische fangen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

papara


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Wo sind eigentlich meine Chips? #t


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



papara schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *z. Z. lebe ich am Ägäis . . . .*
> 
> papara



|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Und wieso steht da Berlin unterm Bild?:m

|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

ring frei zu runde 1.
in der rechte ecke, der räusenfängen aus der berlin.....
in der linken ecke die gutmenschen die das ganze verurteilen..
lady´s and gentleman... let´s get ready to rummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbellllllllll!!!


----------



## Havelritter (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wieso steht da Berlin unterm Bild?


 
Weil da *z*. *Z.* steht. Bedeutet so viel wie *z*ur *Z*eit

|peinlich

Sorry für OT und diesen gehaltlosen Beitrag, dat ging jetzt nicht anders |rolleyes


----------



## Tradnats (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

is zu verstehen @ kackfisch..

man muss erst gucken 

Soo genug OT.

ich hab nur mal videos vom reusen fischen auf aal gesehen, allerdings weiß ich  nicht was das ganze soll, da es mit der Angel in der hand spannender ist


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*




Kackfisch schrieb:


> Weil da *z*. *Z.* steht. Bedeutet so viel wie *z*ur *Z*eit
> 
> |peinlich
> 
> Sorry für OT und diesen gehaltlosen Beitrag, dat ging jetzt nicht anders |rolleyes



Ja nee is klar.


Er schreibt also aus Berlin dass er z.Z. in sonstwo lebt . . :m

Mir auch egal wo er sich rumtreibt. Sowas hat in einem Anglerforum wohl nix verloren.


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Weil da *z*. *Z.* steht. Bedeutet so viel wie *z*ur *Z*eit




Jo, es steht aber auch "lebe" dabei ....


Wenn ich also z.Z. da lebe schreibe ich doch nich BLN in mein Profil als Neuling ... oder #c    Ich weis es nich, und futter weiter Popcorn


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Fass oder runde Holzkiste?|schlaf:


----------



## lsski (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

*Holz Fass !


*


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Bier ist *z. Z.* nicht;
darf ich auch Birnennektar dazu trinken?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Nur gut das ich heut net Arbeiten muß:m mal gucken wenns hier rumpelt. Ich setz nen fünfer auf 19.28 Uhr#h


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

ach ja....


----------



## Wolfsburger (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Ich setze 2 Gufis und ein Blinker auf Uhrzeit:19:19


----------



## olaf70 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

@Fischerjunge1
Igitt, Green Lemon!!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



olaf70 schrieb:


> @Fischerjunge1
> Igitt, Green Lemon!!



mach nen gegenvorschlag....aber kein reines bier....davon schlaf ich ein


----------



## Jennic (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

ah, green lemon is was ganz feines... aber anstatt chips, hätte ich flips genommen ;-)


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

und grade von jemandem aus der nähe bremens hätte ich etwas mehr patriotismus erwartet


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

So, da der TE ja OFFLINE ist, keine neuen Infos kommen und es bis jetzt keinen Grund gibt das die MODS dat dicht machen, würde ich sagen: Bitte den Trööttitel ändern von "Räuse" in "Reuse". Man bekommt ja Augenkrebs ...


Gruß Toxe


Ahjo "green lemon" geht ja mal wirklich nicht.....


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

hier gibbet kein berliner kindl #c auf der ecke


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Ich glaube die Mods können sehen mit was für einer IP er rein kam . . .#y

Ansonsten -Prooooohooooost.:m


----------



## HD4ever (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



olaf70 schrieb:


> @Fischerjunge1
> Igitt, Green Lemon!!




doch - kann man lecker trinken ! |bla:


----------



## Sterni01 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Nur gut das ich heut net Arbeiten muß:m mal gucken wenns hier rumpelt. Ich setz nen fünfer auf 19.28 Uhr#h




Verloren !!!


----------



## Sterni01 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ich setze 2 Gufis und ein Blinker auf Uhrzeit:19:19



Erst recht verloren !!!


----------



## papara (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

morgen wird meine Räuse voll mit Fischen sein. Danke!


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



papara schrieb:


> morgen wird meine Räuse voll mit Fischen sein. Danke!



glaub ich kaum ne räuse gibbet nicht.

antonio


----------



## duck_68 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Mich beschleicht ein Gefühl, dass es hier nicht mehr lange gut geht.....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Papara, was und wo genau hast Du denn bisher ausprobiert und was dabei gefangen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

@Martin
A wat, is doch drollig, der Trööt.


----------



## padotcom (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



antonio schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum ne räuse gibbet nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Dem wage ich mal vorsichtig zu wiedersprechen.
Kuck mal da:
http://www.superangler.de/Angelkesc...cher-Reusen/Behr-Koederfisch-Raeuse::696.html

Da steht ganz groß Räuse. Und die müssen es ja wissen. Sind ja Superangler. :m


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

is bestimmt ndr#h

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

MDR :m


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

nee professor neue deutsche rechtschreibung

antonio#h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



padotcom schrieb:


> Dem wage ich mal vorsichtig zu wiedersprechen.
> Kuck mal da:
> http://www.superangler.de/Angelkesc...cher-Reusen/Behr-Koederfisch-Raeuse::696.html
> 
> Da steht ganz groß Räuse. Und die müssen es ja wissen. Sind ja Superangler. :m



Das sind superangler#q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuse


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

ring frei zu runde 1
in der rechten ecke der reusenfischer aus berlin.
in der linken ecke die gutmenschen die das verurteilen.
lady´s and gentleman... let´s get ready toooooooooooo ruuuummmmbbbbbeeeeelllllll


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

hier geht ja wieder was
na proviant steht noch am rechner


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

man man, jetzt habe ich schon 6 bier weg und 3 tüten chips und noch kein hauen und stechen????
komisch, bewegen wir uns schon wieder auf weihnachten zu das es hier auf einmal auch friedlich abgeht ?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Sagt ja keiner was Böses und der TE liefert zu wenig Öl für die Flammen. Mönsch...:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



antonio schrieb:


> nee professor neue deutsche rechtschreibung
> 
> antonio#h




Schon . . .aber im MDR sprechen sie so.:m
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon . . .aber im MDR sprechen sie so.:m
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Dann erklär doch mal wie du einen unterschied zwischen eu und äu raushören kannst? Ich bin Thüringer und kanns nicht

auf das bisschen OT is auch gesch.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Aufschreiben kann ich das nicht. Nur nachmachen . .:m
Hab Verwandtschaft in Thüringen.

Rääääüüüüüuuuuse . . . .


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

eigentlich mehr rööööhhhhsennn


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon . . .aber im MDR sprechen sie so.:m
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



aber nur mdr-sachsen|supergri|supergri#h

antonio


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rääääüüüüüuuuuse . . . .



Nachmachen kannst du es nicht wenn dann 
*REEIIIJJJJSSE* aber wir sind doch Thüringer und keeeene Sachsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Wenn ich meine Tante in Thüringen frag: Woraus ist denn eine Reuse?

Dann sagt die garantiert:





































Määäschendroatzauuun . . .:m


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

das war aber wieder sachsen du verwechselst da immer was.:m

antonio


----------



## bacalo (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

Nun lasst den TE doch, ne gute Reuse kostet nunmal Mäuse.

Und die von Behr / Bähr|kopfkrat habe ich auch|supergri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



antonio schrieb:


> das war aber wieder sachsen du verwechselst da immer was.:m
> 
> antonio




Das hört sich gleich an. Ich war die letzten Jahre jedes Jahr einmal da und auch ab und zu in Sachsen. Ich höre da keinen Unterschied.:m|bla:|bla:|bla:

|wavey:


----------



## antonio (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hört sich gleich an. Ich war die letzten Jahre jedes Jahr einmal da und auch ab und zu in Sachsen. Ich höre da keinen Unterschied.:m|bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> |wavey:



mal ohren durchpusten lassen|supergri

duck und wech

antonio


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*



antonio schrieb:


> mal ohren durchpusten lassen|supergri
> 
> duck und wech
> 
> antonio



Aber mit Druckluft!

*auch wech*


----------



## ThomasL (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fische fangen mit Räuse*

da es hier um Sportangeln geht und nicht wie man mit einer Reuse möglichst viele Fische fangen kann - |closed:


----------

